# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Individual lessons of Russian

## IrinaR

Professional tutor offers russian lessons online.  Flexible schedule, flexible rates 10-15 Euro (or equal). Among my students there are kids from the age of 8 and adults of any age.  The lessons have conversational basis, where a student doesn´t learn a word, but a whole phrase in a particular situation. For this purpose Russian movies, cartoons and songs are used.  I have 3,5 years of experience.  First lesson is free. Irina Rabaeva meet me in skype: irinatutor e-mail: irinatutor@hotmail.com irinatutor.com

----------

